# Vista Limited connectivity problem



## jigazzol (Feb 3, 2008)

I just purchase a new Dell Inspiron 531 desktop PC running Vista home premium. When I plug the Vista PC into my dsl modem, it says I have limited connectivity. I have Verizon DSL using a Westell Modem (older model). Currently I am using an older dell machine running XP (SP2) which works fine with the Modem. When the vista machine is connect via ethernet directly to the modem, I get the limited connectivity issue. I have discussed the issue with both Dell and Verizon but cannot seem to get a straight answer. Verizon say the Westell Modem should work fine with Vista, but Dell is not so sure. I have ordered a router (linksys WRT54G) and eventually will link the vista machine directly to the router with the XP machine being wireless. Before I go this direction I need to resolve the connectivity issue. The Vista PC sees the Modem but will link to the internet. Any suggestions? I am a novice to networking and have exhausted my limited ability.


----------



## JohnnyButt (Feb 3, 2008)

Mate it's Vista it's absolutely terrible. I was having the exact same problem last night - the reason it happens is there won't be a Vista driver for your Lan device. Have a look at what your Lan device is and try to find a Vista driver for it (I doubt you'll be able to)

To be honest I think you should do what I did this morning and UPGRADE to windows XP Pro SP2 it is like a gift from God after you've come back from Vista I PROMISE!


----------



## jigazzol (Feb 3, 2008)

I may have to go that way if I do not find a solution. I plan to visit with my IT guys at work to see if they have any suggestions. I will post if I find anything of value.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

JohnnyButt said:


> Mate it's Vista it's absolutely terrible. I was having the exact same problem last night - the reason it happens is there won't be a Vista driver for your Lan device. Have a look at what your Lan device is and try to find a Vista driver for it (I doubt you'll be able to)


Rubbish! The machine came from Dell with Vista, and I can assure you they have the proper drivers for the NIC included. 



> To be honest I think you should do what I did this morning and UPGRADE to windows XP Pro SP2 it is like a gift from God after you've come back from Vista I PROMISE!


I suggest you don't let your difficulties trying to upgrade a machine color your judgment of Vista, because it works just fine on hardware that has the proper drivers.


----------

